# Getting a 12th scale, is this a good idea?



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

allright guys. I have a question. Im going 12th scale. and i was wondering if any of you could tell me if you thought this was a good idea for a intermediate/new rc driver to do. I have driven almoast everything. i have driven buggy, truck, 2 tc's. its just i need a new car. and im going into college so since 12th scales are so much easyer on the pocket book i was thinking about going with one. also I was looking at the crc carpet knife 3.1 not the 3.2r because I can get it localy new for 120. alto if its woth the extra cash im selling my ps2 and x box and my cars i will never get to use again and i will have the cash to buy about a 200 dolar pan car. but i was kinda hoping that that i would spend the extra cash on a stering servo and all the stuff i need to make the car run.also once i get the car i will have alot of questions about setup. so I was wondering if any of you could help me out. 

THANKS
Sean Scott


----------



## mredzadventure (Feb 27, 2006)

Well 12th scale is only a good idea if they race them in your area. They are easier to setupthen a touring car and are a little less tough on the wallet. They are fun to drive I'm looking for one myself .I would say go for it if your in school it could be a cheap way to still race. 4 cell are cheaper than 6the tires are about $3 to$4 chaper a set. If you have the rest of the equipment your set. I would look into a tweek board for it it makes it setting up a breeze. :wave:


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

yea they race em. and I was goan get/ need a tweek board anyways. and thats exactly what I was thinking. my batterys are old 3300s I raced with 2 years ago and I can tell that they are severly droping off. they dont last as long as they used to so im gona need new batterys anyways. and with the money 4 cell saves me over 6 its half the cost of the car. so I think im gona go for it. it looks fun anyways.

THANKS
Sean Scott


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Sean:

Hi,

Racing 1/12th scale is fun. it's cheaper to run than sedans.... in fact I'm getting one together also. only a T bar car. if you can find a NifTech tweak station cheap get it they work well. the MIP one works good also. if your CRC doesn't come with then get the lowered pods. well worth the money they let you run your rears smaller. 
as for fun it is....and for 8 minutes too!!!!!!!

Thanks


----------



## jbrow1 (Aug 18, 2005)

I race pretty much everything offroad too, but in the winter 1/12 scale is a blast. Doesn't cost an arm and a leg and they are way more durable than I'd ever have thought.

I ran a carpet knife last year and it was pretty good. This year I went with an associated 12L4. Can pretty much throw it down and it works great. The tweak doesn't get knocked off near as easily as the crc car. You can break T-bars, but the same hit with the crc car can pull the bottom screw through the rear pod plate. The 3.2 should be better at not doing that though as it's thicker than the 3.1 which I had. Both great cars, I just find the ae car to be a bit easier and less wrenching to run.


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

allriht guys I was looking over my selection of 12th scale cars. and so far the 12l4 seems like a you dont get as much with the car as you do with the crc car. but I was wondering about the crc t force car. Is this a good car because it comes with the lowerd side pods. so I dont know. any feed back would be much appreceated. and remember this will be my first 12th scale car so any cars you guys think will be a good deal for a first timer would be much appreceated. Im realy woried about durability of the pod. I have seen a regular crc 3.1 tortured at my local track and it just seems to come back for more. so I dont know. 


THANKS
Sean Scott


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

go with a used one cheaper+mor parts= better deal but id consider 1/10 pan too man there dfun and i got a whole setup rc10l4+tires(a bunch)+2 bodies for 100 shipped so check out the trade/ for sale section!!


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

yea I was thinking about that. a guy at my local track has one of the new yokomo 12th scales for sale for 50 bucks roller I was thinking about getting that one. but the 50 bucks part seems very suspicious to me. i mean he just got the car if im not mistaken. I could be wrong tho. so what do you guys think. shoud I the yokomo. for 50 posibly some very expensive repairs. or should I keep on looking?


THANKS
Sean Scott

p.s. team lost I would take your car but #1 I dont want a 10th scale and arent all 10th scales oval cars? and ummm there is no #2.


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

no i meant i bought it off the trade/swap.... idiots.... gosh..


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

oh. lol. whell i still wana know if that yokomo is a good deal. when i saw it it looked good but he dident bring it out the weekend when he told me he would sell it to me for 50 bucks. so im thinking he did something to it like break the rear axel or strip out the screw in the clamping hub. lol i dont know maby those cars just go for that much I dont think so tho.

THANKS
Sean Scott


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

i think ts pretty good just check it thouogly and ask to check a few important thngs im sure hell say yes


----------



## Tres (May 10, 1999)

FYI: The YOK one has lots of flex if it has the stock chassis....
Was made for the 12th worlds a couple years ago...Asphalt....

Based off the AE chassis.

I would look towards an AE 12L4, CRC or Speedmerchant......

12th is a great class to run....
VERY fun, kinda like driving a TC that is set-up very well......

4 cell is also VERY easy on motors also compared to 6.

I have a ton of 12th goodies at home that I have been hanging onto since the local rug closed in hopes to run it again.....


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

Sean, i just recently got a Speedmerchant Rev 4 I like it so much Im putting up the TC til the asphalt season, it is cheper then TC but still very competitive, they are just awesome, check out www.teamspeedmerchant.com check out the rev 4.5 its a sweet car!!!,
CDW


----------



## latemodel100 (Feb 19, 2003)

Great Deals on 1/12th Scale Pan Car Tires from TM, BSR, RC4Less if you want to seriously get into 1/12th Scale

Hyperform makes a good car, Darkside also has a 1/12th Scale....

Good Luck those little things are cool


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

allright guys im feeling like one of the luckyest men in the world right now. tomarow i am most likely selling my xxx-s and also I am getting a job! so I will have a bunch of extra money coming in. so I was just wondering. can you guys give me any good suggestions on good first time 12th scale cars. I like the speed merchants but I want to buy somthing from my lhs becaue I haven bought enough off him and also because he sells the 12l4 based cars. so I will be able to get the associated front suspention if i break anything like that. 

THANKS
Sean Scott


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

yea support your lhs!...oh and a 12th scale is a WHOLE different machine especially a 19t one there soooo quick takes a lil' to get used to it!


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

oh yea guys one more thing. I will be running brushless. and that brought up another issue. one of the local racers at my track runs the crc 3.2r and he runs it in a speck class were they run tamiya black can motors and since the motors endbell comes out further. it contacts the little spring holder things on the rear of the car. so he niped the left one off (if looking form the rear of the car) but that is because he runs oval and doesent need that one. but I will since i am running road. so I as just wondering does anyone know if the brushless is shorter than a standard sealed can motor. also I know that you can run the new brushless 380 size motors in the 12th scale cars. this would save me alot of money. the only problem is that it would not be able to be transferd over to another car later in rc. but I was thinking about it. so tell me what you guys think!


THANKS AGAIN
Sean Scott


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

yea but a 380 dosent come near a 540 in performance...


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

ohhhhh yes it does! http://www.teamtekin.com/Mini%20Rage%2012th%20scale.asp . i dont just think up random ideas. this guy took a mini rage and keeped up with 8 turns. amazing realy. but I need something thats about the same as stock. so I dont know if this will do it cuz even the crapyest tekin 380 size motor may make me faster (or slower :freak: ) than a stock motor. so I shall see. I dont think im gona get it cuz it can only be used in my 12th scale. but that may not be a bad thing. so I dont now.

THANKS
Sean Scott


----------



## DaWrench (Sep 26, 2001)

Sean:

Hi,

You can run a Novak brushless in a Rev4. we're running a 4300 in one right now. also the LRP Neo series wil fit in a L series pod. 
and the new Orion motor looks like it will fit into most 1/12th scale cars as well.
I haven't seen the Trinity brushless motors yet so I can't say to much about them. (not a Trinity fan anyways).
so try to stay with a 540 size brushelss you'll be much happier.

Thanks


----------



## DARKSCOPE001 (Jun 14, 2006)

Thats what I thought anyways. that way no one will complaine that im faster. and I dont run the risk of being slower by making a poor motor choice. so I think i will just break down and pay the extra cash and get the gtb. besides with teh gtb I can run it in any of my cars. im not just limited to pan. 

THANKS
Sean Scott


----------



## TEAM_lost. (Sep 30, 2006)

man no one listens to me thats what i said darkscope just in a different way..


----------

